# Marriott Aruba Surf Club



## bww (Dec 2, 2011)

We're Marriott owners and did an exchange for a 2 bdrm next August 31 thru Sept 7 2012. Have never stayed at the Surf Club, any suggestions on what to request for villa/floor? 5 adults  ages 24 - 50 no children. Will be our 30th wedding anniversary and spending it as a family vacation (that hasn't happened in 7 years) so any suggestions welcome!! thanks in advance.


----------



## TF865 (Dec 3, 2011)

We are owners there and have been several times. I would suggest you ask for a pool/ocean view as if you just ask for a ocean view it might be partially a view of the ocean and part view of the Ocean Club roof or worse. The only really good ocean/island view that I have found so far is if you are in the Lighthouse Tower which is the closes to the beach. If you can land that you are golden. I can't comment on the garden views as I have never had one but I don't think those are too awful either by what I can see.

There is a ton of information on the TUG BBS Marriott site and also in the reviews. A car is not necessary and we do not always rent one, but renting one is cheap there and driving is not at all difficult. With five people you could spend as much for one taxi ride to and from the airport and/or a good restaurant as you would on a car for a week. 

Don't forget to take your own float for the lazy river. Even if you love the ocean you will undoubtedly also spend time in the pool - it is simply the best!

We love it there so much that our original intention to go everyother year is turning closer to every year! However, we tend to go off season to avoid all the kiddies.


----------



## Pens_Fan (Dec 6, 2011)

http://aruba-bb.com/


----------



## m61376 (Dec 25, 2011)

My favorite vacation spot! Hope you have a wonderful trip!!

As posted above, don't forget to take floats for the Lazy River or the beach. Great snorkeling 1-3 miles up the road so bring your own gear if you don't want to have to go out on a boat. There are really good half day snorkeling trips too, btw. Since you'll have twenty-somethings with you, the wind and kite surfing (Aruba is the kite surfing capital of the world from what I've been told) is right up the beach; even if you don't try it, it is fun to walk up there and watch.

Taxis abound and there are plenty of restaurants close by. That said, we prefer to rent a car for convenience. The SC has a great kitchen, too, so if you want to cook in a night or two (or more) you can make use of the grills. You'll want to make a run to the grocery store I'm sure.

Bring a soft sided cooler and some ice packs- very convenient for the beach or the pool- snacks, lunch, drinks etc.- very easy and a good way to save money.

Since it is an anniversary trip, there are some very nice jewelry stores on the islnad :whoopie: ...just saying.... I don't always buy, but do always venture downtown to look. As with every place else, you do have to know your prices and negotiate (never buy anything unless they are willing to let you walk away at the price; at some places you will save hundreds off the original price).

Do look at the website posted above for ideas. 

There are a lot of really good restaurants- if you want suggestions just ask. Menus are on the websites so you can check them out beforehand if you wish.


----------



## Zac495 (Dec 26, 2011)

Be sure to go out to eat - my website picturetrail has some of my favorites.


----------

